# Batch Datei zum Reconnect



## jeffee (4. April 2009)

Kann mir jemand hier erklären wie ich so eine Batch schreibe.

bei google kam nur das folgende

@echo off
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
@echo on

aber da wird einfach nur ein reconnect ausgeführt und ich krieg keine neue ip was ja eigl mein ziel ist. wenn der thread gegen die forenregeln ist bitte löschen ansonsten bitte ich um hilfe


----------



## moe (4. April 2009)

das ist n bisschen komplizierter. der inhalt der batch datei variiert auch je nach dem was für nen router du hast. da gibts nich eine, die für alle router funktioniert. ich kann dir eine schreiben--> pn an mich.


----------



## dot (4. April 2009)

Dein Script gilt nur fuer die (interne) LAN IP. Wenn du hinter einem Router sitzt, dann muesstest du dich mit dem verbinden und dann dort in seinem System einen "Reconnect" ausfuehren. Oder wie bist du an das Internet angeschlossen?


----------



## rebel4life (5. April 2009)

Falls du so einen Reconnect machen willst, damit du eine neue IP bekommst dann hab ich einen Tipp für dich - schau dir mal Programme wie jDownloader an, bei denen sind solche Skripte bereits dabei, falls du sie für etwas anderes brauchst kannst du sie einfach rauskopieren, ansonsten kannst du gleich ein solches Programm nutzen.

Home of JDownloader [JDownloader]


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

Wenn du einen Router von AVM hast, dann gibts da ein sehr gutes Programm, das es gleich als exe Datei gibt und das man in den Downloadern einbauen kann.
Es nennt sich "FritzBoxReconnect".


----------



## jeffee (6. April 2009)

@ rebel4life

jdownloader hab ich schon aber bei mir war so ein script nicht dabei. wo kann ich den einen runterladen oder wo ist der im programm versteckt?


----------



## darkcore (6. April 2009)

RouterControl könntest du auch mal probieren.


----------



## McZonk (6. April 2009)

Wer eine Fritzbox und FireFox benutzt, sucht unter Addons am besten nach FoxBox. Damit lässt sich die Box spielend leicht reconnecten.


----------



## eSpox (7. April 2009)

Hier für Fritzbox perfect.

--

Sonst lad dir Routercontrol, dann bei google schnell eintippen: Batch Datei für Routercontroll.

Schon haste 1000 Lösungen  und einen zuverlässigen Reconnect.


----------

